# Cabinet to hold rack - weight?



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Moving along with my project, and it's time to build the "closet" to hold my Slim5.

Considering the weight expected on the Slim5 is 4-500 lbs + safety factors and such... 

The closet/cabinet is being build in a corner, and it's all from scratch, what i'm scratching my head on is a good shelf design for the Slim5. So the rack is only a 29" high model - so I want to install it 12" off the ground, which means some kind of shelf for it to sit on in the cabinet. 

Not sure what the best construction method here would be. So looking for any ideas/photos/designs that you guys have used. 

I was thinking of building the cabinet out of 4x4's for the 4 corners, then putting 4x4 between the 4x4's to box it where the shelf needs to be then run 2x4 framing between the 4x4's to build the shelf for the rack to sit on... 

Thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

4x4's are going to get pretty expensive and take up a lot of space. I would think if you framed it similarly to a door or window opening where you have supporting 'jack studs' and a 'header' around the perimeter, that would be plenty strong and much more cost effective.

Bryan


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

Bryan;

That's pretty much what I was just thinking... My concern was ensuring everything is squared up on the corners of the cabinet - I might still go with a 4x4 for the free standing corner.

So for the rack itself, it will be supported mostly by the front and back of the rack obviously, so the front section i'll build a "cage" similar to above a door, for the jack studs, i'll use 4X4's and centre them on the corners of where the rack itself will sit. I'll build a similar cage for the back side. Then i'll put some 3/4" plywood on top.

I guess i'm just super about putting thousands of dollars in gear on something that cost me $1.95 at home depot, so i'm over engineering my problem


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Better over than under....

Bryan


----------



## Mopar_Mudder (Nov 8, 2010)

4x4 is way over kill for what you are doing, plus have alot better chance of twisting and warping. Besided as far a strength goes two 2x4 nailed together is stronger then a 4x4 anyways.

500# isn't that much to hold up, hard for me to give any more thoughts with out some kind of picture of what you are trying to do.


----------



## grinthock (Dec 17, 2010)

And done... 4x4 "jacks" front and rear near the posts for the rack - plus 3/4 shelf. That sucker isn't moving. I was on there jumping up and down and i'm 250lbs.. Nothing moved. Thanks for the advice guys.. 

What you don't see is the side supports -- I have one cut, but realized i need another piece that I don't have.


----------

